# For fun: How tall are you????



## minisaremighty (Dec 8, 2005)

got me wondering....






I'll start.... 5'6.5"


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh GOSH OK 'fessing up time, I come in a little over 4ft 8"


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 8, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]5 10" here. size 11 shoes! since the 6th grade![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 8, 2005)

5'2" if I rat my hair.


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 8, 2005)

5' 8.5" and shrinking.

I have 3 sisters and I'm the shortest and have the smallest feet.

It's no fun being taller than most of the boys!

I now work for 2 women that probably don't reach 5 feet. I feel like an Amazon!!

Daughter, Sarah, is 5'9" and growing.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 8, 2005)

5' 6" and 3/4. Used to be 5' 7" but doc said my back settled with all the riding I do. (Can that happen?



)


----------



## runamuk (Dec 8, 2005)

HA my shoe size is 9 1/2 - 10..........anyone wanna take a guess


----------



## tuffsmom (Dec 8, 2005)

5'3" here...size 5 1/2 shoes (I wear the kid shoes most of the time!)

My mother tells me that when I have children..for each child I have, my foot will grow 1/2 a size. Is this true??


----------



## New_Image (Dec 8, 2005)

5'10" 115 pounds size 10 shoes



Parents are 6'1" and 6'5" gosh I hope Im done growing!!


----------



## mountain_waif (Dec 8, 2005)

....


----------



## rhea (Dec 8, 2005)

5'1" here, sz 4-5 shoes, and told I'm done growing





Parents 5'5" & 5'6", brother's 5'11"



I tell people he stole all the tall genes before I got there.


----------



## wade3504 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm 5'11". All through elementary school I was one of the tallest in the class. You could always find me in the class picture. I was in the back row with another girl who was just as tall as me one on each side of the group. I've always been taller than my older brother also. He's always been the shortest out of the four kids and my parents.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm 17 and was 5'9 about 8 month ago so i dont think i've grown much, should be done hopefully. I wear a size 10 shoe!

Mom is 5'4 and dad is 5'5 ....no clue what happened

I've been taller then them since about 7th/8th grade.

Leeana


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2005)

I never really knew until I measured myself last month. LOL

I'm 66" tall. (5'6")


----------



## JO~* (Dec 8, 2005)

5'4 and 1/2


----------



## Happy Valley (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Y'all,

I'm 38 years old. Six one since I was in high school, with a (get this!) size 12 ladies shoe. Do you have any idea how hard it is to find ladies BOOTS? or Pretty shoes?

Used to be a ten, but I work on my feet all day, and those girls have grown!

OK, beat that, girls, and if you do, tell me where you find clothes!

Stacye


----------



## minimule (Dec 8, 2005)

ummmmm.......

My older brother used to call me Sasquatch. Tell you anything about me



.

I'm 5'8" and wear a MENS 8-10 depending on the shoe style. Women's shoes.....NOT! Can't find anything to fit, including the styles!


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm 5'6" tall .... 11 - 12 shoe size in woman's and 10.5 in men's. Parents are 5'2" and 6'3".


----------



## runamuk (Dec 8, 2005)

Boss Mare said:


> I'm 5'6" tall .... 11 - 12 shoe size in woman's and 10.5 in men's. Parents are 5'2" and 6'3".
> 516452[/snapback]
> ​



yay I am not alone in only being 5'6" with gigantor feet









I often had friends who were 5'8"-6' and my feet were as big if not bigger than theirs.......my sons inherited my feet heehee big ol'canoes


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 8, 2005)

I use to be 5 '10" but I am shrinking I am 5 '9.5"


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 8, 2005)

5'1


----------



## jdomep (Dec 8, 2005)

5'12" LOL

That was always my favorite reply when I was a teen 6' sounded too tall





DH is 6'1"

My mom was 5'5" and dad was 5'11"

They say our boys will be

Oliver 6'1"

MJ 6'1"

Elliot 6'6"

Preston 6'9"


----------



## minimama (Dec 8, 2005)

Gosh you mean someone out there is actually taller than me??? WOW!!



That NEVER happens!!

I am 5'10 and have a size 9 shoe. Believe it or not, I was a size ten shoe until I had four kids and they kept getting smaller, now I am a size nine. My waist also kept getting smaller after each child, until the last little stinker! Boy, my only boy and did he make up for the girls. Shoot!


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 8, 2005)

5' 2" and 7 1/2 shoe. Not telling my weight ok?



Lori


----------



## Relic (Dec 8, 2005)

l used to be 5'7" but l'm down to 5'6" now.



l guess it really must be true you get shorter as you age.


----------



## MiniHGal (Dec 8, 2005)

somewhere around 5'4"-5'5" with size 9 feet....booo. I want the tall genes...everyone else is tall!! And my frame and feet were made for a taller person...I just am not tall.

Wait wait, I guess this is a good thing--I won't look like a giant when I drive Pippin, just really big!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 8, 2005)

How come everyone here is so tall???

I'm 5' 4 1/2" and really hope I don't shrink! 7 1/2 shoe - mom was 5'3", dad was 6' 2".

Liz R.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 8, 2005)

Relic said:


> l used to be 5'7" but l'm down to 5'6" now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this interesting.......so I am going to bore everyone



...I was 5'6" at 15 but then at 22 after my first son was born I was 5'5"..(I also had back problems) then in 2003 3 days after my 34th birthday I HAD to have back surgery ..... after recovery I was back to 5'6" and they had removed a disc


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 8, 2005)

5ft 5 mom was 4ft 11in Dad was 5ft 11in. shoe size 71/2 or 8 narrow. Height is shrinking width is growing. I figure in time Ill be as wide as I am high. So that would make me square right?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 9, 2005)

5 ft 2 & 1/2...... that 1/2 inch is extremely important....because you know what, I didn't have that 1/2 inch of growth until this past year (go figure, at 38 no less) of course I tell people I can't shrink as I age, otherwise nobody will ever find me.... I will disappear!!

I won't tell my weight, but I will say this, "I'm not fat, I'm fluffy"!!

I saw that sign at a bazaar and it made me chuckle.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 9, 2005)

I always say, "When I grow up" but I think at my current age I'm giving up hope.

I'm 4'11" - wear a 2 1/2 size childrens shoes and size 7 year old gloves.

I'm like my mini stallion though.......I really feel much taller!


----------



## CAM (Dec 9, 2005)

5' 7 1/2" with a size 9 shoe.

My 9yo son is about to catch up with me on all fronts though. He already wears my shoes!


----------



## nootka (Dec 9, 2005)

I am 5'10" tall and wear a size 9 shoe, sometimes size 10 depending on who makes it or what type.

My feet also did not get bigger after pregnancy, now during was another matter! I went in w/my last dr. visit w/Colton wearing my husband's flip flops cuz I could not get my own shoes on.

I used to always wear a 10, though I can easily wear a 9, now, in most shoes.

My oldest son, Kenny, is already taller than me. He's 16, though, and his dad is 6' and my brother is 6'3", my dad is 6'1" and then there are several family members in the 6'5" range, so he could end up fairly tall.

It does seem there are a lot of very tall women, here!





Liz M.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 9, 2005)

5'2"


----------



## sedeh (Dec 9, 2005)

5 foot 2, eyes of blue!



Used to wear a 7 1/2 now I'm an 8 1/2 and wide!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2005)

5'7" tall

8.5 shoe size, preferrably Ariats


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 9, 2005)

Short! 5'2"!!! But I think I would feel tall standing next to Fizzy!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm 5'8" - size 9.5 shoe.


----------



## C & C Farms (Dec 9, 2005)

5' 6"


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm 5'3 .

Tuffsmom- my feet did grow when I had my kids: 81/2 to a 9 when I had my daughter and 9 to a 91/2 -10 with my son.

Christy


----------



## Al B (Dec 9, 2005)

6' here and a size 12 1/2 shoe. There's so much of me.


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2005)

5' 7", size 8 shoes. Mia on the other hand, should finish out at 6' or a bit more



She's 43' and 45 lb at 4 years & 4 months.


----------



## Shari (Dec 9, 2005)

5'8" "before the car accident" After.. 5'7"... like how can a person loose an inch in a car accident?? Never did understand that.


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm just over 5'10" tall, and wear a size 10 shoe (prefer Ariats). I won't devulge my weight.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't exactly know. At my tallest I was a shade under 5'2". At 63 I've probably gone down to under 5'1". Show size has gone from a (long ago) 4 to a 6. I do think it's true that you lose height and gain shoe size as you get older.

Also gotta add, I envy you taller ladies. For most of my life I said if there was one thing about myself I would change, it would be to be 2 inches taller.

Being short ain't fun!!! Ya can't reach things (grocery shopping....I stand around and wait for someone taller to walk by and ask them to hand me something off the top shelf). Clothes are another.....everything is always too long. One of the good things though.....ya can't see the dirt on top of the refrigerator.


----------



## REO (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't know we were doing feet too!





Still 5'6" and women's size 8. But I can't wear them. Not wide enough! I have short-WIDE feet! I have to wear men's 6 - 6.5 extra extra wide. I can't find any!

Fred Flintstone feet *sigh*


----------



## Cronewolf (Dec 9, 2005)

5 foot even.


----------



## shane (Dec 9, 2005)

5 ft 8 and a size 6 in a shoe im 34 yrs old


----------



## Jess P (Dec 9, 2005)

5'7 1/2 size 11 shoe. Mom is 6'1 Dad is 5'10

I hope my height AND feet have stopped growing.

I make the minis look smaller


----------



## wcr (Dec 9, 2005)

I used to be statuesque 5'3" but think I am shrinking.


----------



## Tobey (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm 5'3 3/4" had to add that extra 3/4"



shoe size 8.

Talk about make the minis seem small, my farrier is 6'2 and I have "A" sized minis--quite a sight to see him crouching down.





Edited for spelling error


----------



## Erica (Dec 9, 2005)

I am some where around 5'8" or maybe a tad taller, size 9 shoe


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm going to say 5' 3" because it used to be 5' 2 1/2", but the last time I measured myself I got 5' 4" and that CAN'T be right.



I'm just a little thing. My mom and dad aren't tall either but I'm still half a head shorter than my mom at 23. Wear a 7 1/2 shoe. And you don't want to know how much I weigh; most of you would slap me.








Let's just say Kody doesn't have any problems pulling me and my Arab is 14.3 and still thinks I'm a featherweight.

Leia


----------



## miniapp (Dec 10, 2005)

5"5 1/2" and 1*#!... yeah, well, I weigh something.... LOL! Size 7 shoe...... and at 46 the only thing growing on me is my waist...





Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 10, 2005)

5' 7 1/2" and a size 9 shoe.

Robin


----------



## tigeresss (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm 5ft10" but I must confess after both of my knee surgeries I shrank down to 5ft9" for quite some time and it puzzled my surgeon but I'm back to my normal 5ft10"! It always depends on the shoe for me...for example I just got a pair of shoes that were a size 8 and 1/2 but most are size 9.5 or 10...Although I do have a pair of boots that are a size 11. It deffinetly depends on the brand and style of the shoe


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm 5'11" and wear a 8.5 or 9 shoe, my feet stopped growing when I was 12.

I come from a family of tall people, everyone is tall on both Mom and Dad's sides.

I'm the shortest of all my cousins on my Mom's side, and I'm pretty much even with all my cousins on my Dad's side. I'm an only child so I can't compare to any siblings.


----------



## RAPfrosty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm 5'3, size 5 or 6 shoe



.

P.S.

miniapp, I LOVE your avatar!!





Is there a story behind that??


----------



## Kendra (Dec 10, 2005)

5'9 and 3/4" ... and in spite of what my "little" brothers tell me, that's not short!


----------



## CKC (Dec 10, 2005)

5'3


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 10, 2005)

im in 6th grade and 5.2 my shoe size is 9 and a half so i have big feet and am pretty tall. my mom is like 5.8 and my dad is 6.4 i think si i am destined to be tall. but my 8 year old sis is like 4.9!!!!!!


----------



## Ferin (Dec 10, 2005)

5'4" and I wear size 8 shoes.


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow! Such a variety of heights! Some of your are much shorter than I would have guessed and some are MUCH taller!

I mentioned in my first post, 5'6", but I didn't mention my shoe size as so many have. I don't rightly know!




I know I wear a 40 Eur size, but that seems to usually translate to 10 US (which I know is NOT what I bought the last time I bought US shoes). I only wear ONE brand of shoes. Dansko. Boots, clogs,shoes sandals (about 17 pairs total for me, hubby has 7 of his own, each of my 3 daughters have at least 3 pairs of their own also. Nothing else (ok, take that back, I do have one pair of basic rubber boots). They are my favorite shoe.....ok, time to start another topic!


----------



## tallgateminis (Dec 12, 2005)

Right know I think I am about 5'5 which is pretty tall I think for only being in 7th grade. Oh my shoe size is a 9


----------

